# frag 176-191 questions



## Klutch (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a few questions iv been research on google and else where.
but cant find straight answers on a few things so needed my iron mag bros to help.
1.wheres the best place to get slins and bac water from?
2.how much bac water do i need for each 5mg bottle?
3.what size slin should i use? i was thinking 30 gauge 1/2" 
4.how much can a women take? (for my wife)im going to start off at 250mcg twice a day up to 500mcg twice a day for my self. 
5.how should you cycle it 5 days on 2 days off like regular hgh or?

Thanks,Klutch


----------



## cutright (Mar 20, 2011)

Gpz services for pins
2ml of bac for each 5 mg
29g 1/2 pin
Female dose I'm not real sure
No need to cycle it every 5 days I run it for as long as I want sometimes but usually about 6 weeks then take some time off


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 20, 2011)

Would 31g be too small. I just ran out of 30 g and the 31 were on sale for nine bucks! May be a pain in the ass to load.

Klutch my wife and I are rounding our 6 th day. Diet is clean but we are going to even step it up this week. Training cardio, abs and two muscle groups 3 or 4 times a week. My wife is taking 250 mcg twice a day and I am taking 300 twice per day. Starting to suck water out of me. Was doing a Lil sus and needed to shred. I am seeing the stomach shrink and tone at site of injection. I started at 224 14/16 % bf. Stain on for 6 weeks. I am also taking oral Turnibol 20 mg per d.  The only side is that it is making me thirsty. 
 I suspect the frag breaks fat to glycogen and then glucose. Drink plenty of fluids. I was also thinking of throwing in L-Cart and omega 3 fatty acids in aid in making essential nutrients readily available. Additionally I take Yohimbe, and Saw Palmetto. Good luck and have fun. Most say wait two weeks then weigh yourself.

Also sorry I could not PM u back. My acct would not let me unless I have 50 posts?? What's up with that?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

31g will be fine for pinning it just goes a little slower not bad though


----------

